# no rinse shampoo?



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

hi all

im not planning to shower my 4mo boy every week, therefore i wanted to get a proper no rinse shampoo.. 

anyone using this brand : animology no rinse shampoo? is that good? or any other recommended products?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Honestly, I don't bathe my dog every week. She gets a bath every month or two (actually, the last was three months ago--she was supposed to get bathed at my vet when I was out of town last week, but she ended up being out sick). I'll use the Earthbath wipes if she gets dirty. She does get bathed after she swims though or if she gets particularly muddy or rolls in something gross. 

Goldens' coats can be pretty grime repellant. They are made to be able to get wet, and get dirty, and do OK. Piper is very light, and even if she gets very dirty, most of it just brushes off. 

I like earth bath products (use their shampoo and conditioner too), and the John Paul tea tree shampoo. I think JP makes a foam no-rinse shampoo. But Earthbath wipes can be helpful for spot cleaning in between baths. Piper's paws see them all the time in Boston winters.


----------



## ksmith08 (Feb 14, 2018)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Honestly, I don't bathe my dog every week. She gets a bath every month or two (actually, the last was three months ago--she was supposed to get bathed at my vet when I was out of town last week, but she ended up being out sick). I'll use the Earthbath wipes if she gets dirty. She does get bathed after she swims though or if she gets particularly muddy or rolls in something gross.
> 
> Goldens' coats can be pretty grime repellant. They are made to be able to get wet, and get dirty, and do OK. Piper is very light, and even if she gets very dirty, most of it just brushes off.
> 
> I like earth bath products (use their shampoo and conditioner too), and the John Paul tea tree shampoo. I think JP makes a foam no-rinse shampoo. But Earthbath wipes can be helpful for spot cleaning in between baths. Piper's paws see them all the time in Boston winters.


offtopic - i just checked your pipers instagram. She is way too cute 

the thing is we live n a city area.. we don't have big playgrounds/ or ponds etc anywhere nearby.. he gets dirty by stepping n his urine etc so thats why im using a pet wipe and thought i could clean him every week using a no rinse shampoo. its just a spray to clean them


----------

